

Gnome-cups-manager README - siddhant
http://git.gnome.org/cgit/gnome-cups-manager/tree/README

======
wheels
Am I the only one that finds "cute" things so often at the top of HN
bothersome? This is basically the nerdy equivalent of lolcats.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
What's wrong with cute? Some of us occasionally need a break from pounding out
code.

~~~
byrneseyeview
"I need a break from thinking about code. I'll go to a website that's mostly
about code!" If you need a break, take it -- don't wait for someone to hand it
to you.

------
patio11
It reads a lot better than "Almost as good at Plug-n-Play as Windows 95" would
have.

~~~
tptacek
The sad thing about this comment is I can't link to it directly anywhere,
because it's only this funny right after you read the README.

~~~
patio11
_grumble grumble_ Very, very funny situational humor derailed by my inability
to fork a repository using Vista in under 45 minutes...

------
chanux
Am I the only one that finds occasional "cute" things on HN to be so great?

~~~
rdtsc
You mean programmers are human sometimes. That does not compute on HN ;-)

------
abalashov
Aw - that is an adorable story. :)

